# Genetics & behavior in Malinois



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/BelgianMalinois.php

Are scientists in other places doing similar genetic studies in other dog breeds?
The studies list at the bottom of the link would probably give more detail (e.g., sample size).
"General loss of clarity" describes me better than my dog most of the time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen the "glazing over" in a couple of different English Bull Terriers. It always seemed the dogs were totally zoned out and hyper focused on going after something.

I've also seen it in lots of "normal" dogs that were enjoying a good back scratch or belly rub.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this disclaimer (stated at the bottom of the link) seems to point out why the studies cannot be definitive and shouldn't be something you hang your hat on :
"Because of the complex nature of behavior, it is possible that environmental factors such as stress may contribute to the expression of adverse owner-reported behaviors."

of course there is genetic researching conducted elsewhere but i don't see how it will ever answer the nature vs nurture debate

on a side note....
UC Davis is also the facility that sells a "poop kit" that allows a dog community to analyse all the dogs in one area and set up a data base so that someone who suspects an owner is letting their dog poop and not clean it up can collect the "suspect" poop pile and forensically ID the bad owner. it was suggested that trying to make the offender pay the cost of the sample analysis and by applying "peer pressure", the program could be cost effective.

... when you look at the costs to set up and administer this program, it might be cheaper to hire a hungry P.I. to do the same job 

i say it's ridiculous no matter how you try to do it ](*,)

if this is the direction canine genetic research is going i'm not interested

it's your thread ... so what is your interest Meg ???
are you hoping behaviors can be identified by genetic markers that will make it easier to raise or train dogs ?

i would be more interested if they stuck to genetic research to ID diseases that could be eliminated to strengthen breeds and forget about looking for "behaviour" genetic markers ](*,)


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Is this a genetic link to actual behaviour traits or to predictors of epilepsy in Malinois?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

leslie,
( i'm assuming you read the link )

quite clearly, the link was not clear and lumped a whole bunch of stuff to that genetic marker

unless you have contacts at UC Davis, good luck trying to find an answer to your Q 

absolutely nothing definitive was provided by that link since it was essentially a summary and did not discuss ANY detail of how the data was collected

why i think it was almost useless and why i asked Meg what interested her about posting the link


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

but the title alone certainly implies it was not a study of the genetic origins of epilepsy


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think I'll be using genetic markers anytime soon in my decisions. I don't even own a cellphone. 

Rick, I read widely and without planned purpose on topics of interest to me, and I stow away acorns of information because later it gives useful context to future developments. 

Why do you think this research is being done? Because people with dogs they can't manage want to find a way to blame the dog by saying it's nuts? Because large-scale buyers want to be able to screen better? 

Just because there is disclaimer about environmental factors doesn't make it uninteresting that the data is being collected.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re : "Why do you think this research is being done?"
- i dunno ... maybe :
1. for the sake of pure research to broaden knowledge (but usually funded by someone with an agenda) ?
2. to find commercial applications like the poop forensic application which is already being marketed ?
3. military applications (DOD loves to do research and has deep pockets) ?

"Because people with dogs they can't manage want to find a way to blame the dog by saying it's nuts?"
- nope

"Because large-scale buyers want to be able to screen better?"
- nope, but not sure what u mean by large scale buyers ?? 

jmo


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i worked very closely with a large naval R&D facility for four years. you wouldn't believe some of the crazy projects that were being funded in huge amounts ... while us poor active duty types sometimes had a hard time buying replacement wet suits. 

- we learned quickly that it was MUCH easier to ask the project managers to buy us gear from their budgets. you'd be surprised what you could get if you "donated" some lobster and abalone to them every now and then :-(
- the trident and cruise missile programs were huge supporters of our diving locker and very generous //lol//


----------

